# Custom K5 Instrument Wallpaper



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 22, 2016)

Friends,

Building a few custom libraries for a two returning series that I am scoring. In the past, I never spruced my creations up with a custom graphic wallpaper. Thought it would be a nice touch this time.

Unfortunately, I would like the graphic to have a greater vertical height than the standard 68 pixel height in Kontakt, so that I can display the logo/names of the series within the instrument.

I have created .png files that are the standard width of 632 pixels across, but also 178 pixels high. 

Unfortunately, I cannot get the full height of the image to display, as it gets cutoff at 68 pixels, instead of extending to the full vertical height of the image (178 pixels).

I have searched this forum and the NI site as well, to no avail.

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.

FWIW, K5.5.2 on a mac w/ Yosemite.

Kindest Regards,
B


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 22, 2016)

Maybe this will help.

http://blog.yummybeats.com/ksp-kont...kontakt-custom-ui-background-image-wallpaper/

Best,

/Anders


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Add this to your script editor:


```
on init
set_ui_height_px(178)
end on
```


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 23, 2016)

You are both very kind to have taken the time to help me with this. I deeply appreciate it. Thank you.


----------

